# Rear end vibration



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

I have been to the dealer three times now to diagnose a vibration on my new Cruze. At highway speeds it is most pronounced with no vibration from the steering wheel. It feels like a tire is out of balance in the rear and it is very annoying. I have taken the car out of gear and it still makes the vibration. I have had the wheels rebalanced and new tires installed with no fix yet. I never felt this sensation with my first Cruze. We were hoping to take another Cruze out for comparison, but they only had LTZ's left on the lot so no 16" rims. I know my last Cruze did not feel like this. Does anyone else have this on new blacktop or know if GM changed the suspension (spring rate, shock pressure) from early to late model year?

My A/C compressor is getting replaced due to the grinding sound issue that others have encountered. But this vibration is a new one on me and is really ruining the fun of driving now that I have a manual and I am hoping to have some helpful information for the Service Manager next week.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

have you hit any serious holes? I had a wheel bearing on a Lexus 300 get whacked that way. Took it into dealer, had everything rebalanced just like you. Pulled out of the lot and turned right around and brought it back. They replaced the rear hub assembly.. poof.. no more vibration.

if it is the problem, the hub assemblies are cheap as dirt.. OMG.. i think the rears are like $60 or something silly like that from the dealer and only like $35 on gmpartsdirect.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

Since most Minnesota roads are just as much pot hole as asphalt I would say yes I have hit a few pot holes. I also went over 9000 miles on the same roads with my first Cruze with no issues and this has been present since I bought the car with 25 miles on the odometer.

I will definitely talk to them about the hub assembly as a possibility. I took some time tonight to rotate the new rear tires to the front and see if I get the same sensation. That will rule out if the problem is in the wheel or not.

I am needing this fixed. The weather has been beautiful the last week and I want to go for a drive in my new car, but this vibration ruins the ride.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

gunner22 said:


> Since most Minnesota roads are just as much pot hole as asphalt I would say yes I have hit a few pot holes. I also went over 9000 miles on the same roads with my first Cruze with no issues and this has been present since I bought the car with 25 miles on the odometer.
> 
> I will definitely talk to them about the hub assembly as a possibility. I took some time tonight to rotate the new rear tires to the front and see if I get the same sensation. That will rule out if the problem is in the wheel or not.
> 
> I am needing this fixed. The weather has been beautiful the last week and I want to go for a drive in my new car, but this vibration ruins the ride.


i guess i should have said that its not the actually "hub" itself that gets dinged up.. its the bearing inside the hub that gets knocked around. Mine had a flat spot on one side of the bearing which made the vibration. But the bearing and hub was a throw away unit since you couldn't knock it out and replace it. Guess i should have specified that before.

good luck


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Sorry to resurrect a dead thread, but I have vibration in the front and feel it in the steering wheel, usually only at speeds above 45 mph, it doesn't go away at 70 or 75, and I've been to the dealer twice with no luck, this last time I asked them to make sure that no wheel weights came off, they were fine.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

Macman said:


> Sorry to resurrect a dead thread, but I have vibration in the front and feel it in the steering wheel, usually only at speeds above 45 mph, it doesn't go away at 70 or 75, and I've been to the dealer twice with no luck, this last time I asked them to make sure that no wheel weights came off, they were fine.


If it was me, the steps i would take to find the problem would be.

1) Make sure to inspect the inside of the fronts for cupping, even a slight feathering can be felt if your sensitive enough. 
a)If there is cupping, get a 4 wheel alignment, rebalance and rotate your fronts to the rear. 
b) If there is no cupping or feathering your alignment can be ruled out as the true problem and you go to #2

2) take it to a tire shop you trust, have them all rebalanced and move the fronts to the rear. 
a) If the vibration persists in the front.. at that point i would be frustrated.. but at least i would know that the only things left are hub bearings or the axle on whatever side the vibration is coming from.

broken cords in tires also cause vibrations, so i don't want to not mention that. But most tire shops should catch a tire with a bad cord in a rebalance.

hope you get that vibration nailed down.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I mentioned the cords and they checked out fine at the dealership, and I'm only at 6k miles, they said not to balance or rotate til 7500 miles.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

My vibration did not move to the front when I rotated the tires so now it's convincing my service manager to look at the bearings and/or brakes.

It is most pronounced at 50 mph and then present, but more subtle, as speed increases to 70ish.

I wish my new Cruze rode like my first Cruze, that thing was smooth.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

gunner22 said:


> My vibration did not move to the front when I rotated the tires so now it's convincing my service manager to look at the bearings and/or brakes.
> 
> It is most pronounced at 50 mph and then present, but more subtle, as speed increases to 70ish.
> 
> I wish my new Cruze rode like my first Cruze, that thing was smooth.


same here wit it being most pronounced at 50 mph.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Ask the dealer really nicely to swap the wheels & tires off a Cruze on the lot for a short test drive. It would be total proof.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> Ask the dealer really nicely to swap the wheels & tires off a Cruze on the lot for a short test drive. It would be total proof.


you first.
Seriously though, that probably wouldn't happen.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

We were actually going to switch the wheels, but there were no other LS or LT with steel wheels to take from. All were 18's off LTZ's so even if we had done the switch we still wouldn't know for sure.

My dealer is supposed to be getting a couple LS's in a week or so and the plan is to at least drive one of the new ones and if possible switch the wheels around to show the tech that this is out of the ordinary.

If nothing comes of that I will be taking it to another dealer and let them have a go at it.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

Cruze is at the dealer all day today. Replaced a loud A/C compressor and disassembled the rear hubs and brakes. All tolerances and alignments were spot on so no luck finding the vibration cause. Technician has a call into the manager to see if I can get new tires of a different brand all the way around. If that doesn't work I'm not sure what to do next. The whole rear of the car have been taken apart to find this vibration with nothing found.

I highly doubt its the tires as I have rotated the current tires to every corner and the vibration is constant from the rear of the car.

Any ideas of what my next options are?


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

gunner22 said:


> Cruze is at the dealer all day today. Replaced a loud A/C compressor and disassembled the rear hubs and brakes. All tolerances and alignments were spot on so no luck finding the vibration cause. Technician has a call into the manager to see if I can get new tires of a different brand all the way around. If that doesn't work I'm not sure what to do next. The whole rear of the car have been taken apart to find this vibration with nothing found.
> 
> I highly doubt its the tires as I have rotated the current tires to every corner and the vibration is constant from the rear of the car.
> 
> Any ideas of what my next options are?


I'm being completely serious when i say this, but there is only TWO things that rotate on the rear at axle speed in this car. The hub and the drum (i'm assuming yours has drums on the back) if it doesn't, it doesn't change anything as the only other thing back there is a rotor... either or.. there is only two parts that could cause it if it isn't the wheels/tires, which have been rotated up and the vibration persists, so it can't be them. 

Hub
drum/rotor

there is NOTHING else. I would just replace those two pieces, hubs are like $35 on gmpartsdirect so they are like $60 or something at the dealership.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

I totally agree with what you are saying. There is nothing else that it could be, but the hubs and everything that is contained by them are all in alignment and at zero tolerance. Replacing the hub may do the job, but the existing parts are at factory spec at this time.

At the prices shown online, even msrp, it would be cheaper for the shop to replace the hub assemblies than four new tires.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I see you had a problem with a loud A/C compressor. Did it make a repetitive rumbling sound at idle that repeats about every 3/4 second? That's what mine does but only when the A/C is off. Turn it on and the noise stops. They replaced my compressor but it didn't make any difference and the dealer is stumped. They say they call GM tech support but the only answer was that sometimes a new compressor fixes it but sometimes it doesn't and basically I have to live with it.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I just dropped my cruze at the dealer this morning, hoping they fix the vibration.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Update: Th dealership had the car al day. They said they could feel the vibration, but couldn't explain it, the guy was telling me about the car sitting on the lot for a few months prior to my buying it and that it may have flat spots, but more mileage would fix it. About this time the owner walks in, I know him, and I'm telling this guy that that sounds crazy, and that they JUST put a new tire and rim on and now there's vibration, so that tire hasnt sat on a lot for months but sounds defective. After some back and forth, he says he'll call me in a week to see how it goes, if it persists, I can have testing done for $132! I was furious and explained that it was ridiculous that I would pay ANYTHINg to have a NEW car looked at, and especially a NEW tire/rim. So I went for my car, the owner walked out with him and he basically told me the guy was crazy and that a NEW tire should have NO vibration. Bottom lin, they're testing monday morning again and probably replacing the tire, and they will replace the tire and test until it's FIXED, same as with the front tire which vibrated since the day I bought the car, I've taken it in twice to no avail and it will all finally be fixed!!!!!


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

Macman said:


> Update: Th dealership had the car al day. They said they could feel the vibration, but couldn't explain it, the guy was telling me about the car sitting on the lot for a few months prior to my buying it and that it may have flat spots, but more mileage would fix it. About this time the owner walks in, I know him, and I'm telling this guy that that sounds crazy, and that they JUST put a new tire and rim on and now there's vibration, so that tire hasnt sat on a lot for months but sounds defective. After some back and forth, he says he'll call me in a week to see how it goes, if it persists, I can have testing done for $132! I was furious and explained that it was ridiculous that I would pay ANYTHINg to have a NEW car looked at, and especially a NEW tire/rim. So I went for my car, the owner walked out with him and he basically told me the guy was crazy and that a NEW tire should have NO vibration. Bottom lin, they're testing monday morning again and probably replacing the tire, and they will replace the tire and test until it's FIXED, same as with the front tire which vibrated since the day I bought the car, I've taken it in twice to no avail and it will all finally be fixed!!!!!


good grief... i'm sure glad i refuse to take my car to the dealership for anything.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

When I test drove a Malibu for my parents the car had vibration and just didn't feel right. 
They actually replaced all 4 tires before we bought it and it was 100% better. Turns out the car was sitting several months and the tires had flat spots


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

My car is at the dealer again today to be fixed for sure.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Well, they said they couldn't find the vibration other than some regular vibration that will go away on its own with more miles. a bunch of BS. who wants to buy a 2011 cruze 2lt rs?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i dont know if its just me, but the general mood of this forum seems to be changing.. Are these cars turning into chevy citations?


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

Macman said:


> Well, they said they couldn't find the vibration other than some regular vibration that will go away on its own with more miles. a bunch of BS. who wants to buy a 2011 cruze 2lt rs?


It is BS that they said to wait for it to go away. They are not out of line to say flat spotting is a possibility, but they are out of line to expect you to 'wait it out' on a new car.

I just had my car in today so they could replace my Firestones for a set of BF Goodriches of similar spec. From my short 3 mile drive from the dealership to work I can say it has improved the vibration. Final judgement will be after I drive the roads I usually do home tonite. From my seat of the pants impressions though it did help greatly. Demand a different brand of tire as sometimes a certain tread or tire compound will transmit more feedback on certain chassis.

I really didn't think it would help, but it's worth a shot. Now my concern is if/when I get aftermarket wheels and tires I will be chasing this vibrations down again.

If vibration returns I will be going to my independant shop for a second opinion.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

Dale_K said:


> I see you had a problem with a loud A/C compressor. Did it make a repetitive rumbling sound at idle that repeats about every 3/4 second? That's what mine does but only when the A/C is off. Turn it on and the noise stops. They replaced my compressor but it didn't make any difference and the dealer is stumped. They say they call GM tech support but the only answer was that sometimes a new compressor fixes it but sometimes it doesn't and basically I have to live with it.


 
Yes, my compressor was making a sound you describe. It was replaced and my new compressor has a lifetime warranty so if it happens again I can take it anywhere. So far my noise seems to be resolved.

Hopefully I don't have to see my dealer until I go in for my free oil change in a couple months.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

Drove my car over 50 miles last night and this morning and I can say the vibration is about 95% remedied by the upgraded tires. If there is still a vibration it isn't enough to come through normal road imperfections. I didn't think it would work, but the Firestone FR710's on it was the problem. I have some BFG Touring tires that the dealership upgraded me to through warranty and my car rides like it is supposed to.

If your Cruze checks out mechanically for a vibration demand trying a different brand of tire on it to see if the OEM's are the culprit.

I have to say Clements Chevrolet in Rochester, MN has surpassed my expectations to get this resolved.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

gunner22 said:


> Drove my car over 50 miles last night and this morning and I can say the vibration is about 95% remedied by the upgraded tires. If there is still a vibration it isn't enough to come through normal road imperfections. I didn't think it would work, but the Firestone FR710's on it was the problem. I have some BFG Touring tires that the dealership upgraded me to through warranty and my car rides like it is supposed to.
> 
> If your Cruze checks out mechanically for a vibration demand trying a different brand of tire on it to see if the OEM's are the culprit.
> 
> I have to say Clements Chevrolet in Rochester, MN has surpassed my expectations to get this resolved.


Would the vibration come and go? I'm having the same issue but it seems like it always fluctuates. Speed or weather do not seem to be a factor. Brand new 2016 cruze btw. Same Tires. Also sat in the lot for a long time.


----------

